# 95 dodge ram 1500 sport 5.9l



## matt landwer (Dec 8, 2001)

I have a 95 dodge ram 1500 sport with a 5.9l. I am looking for a used plow setup. i need the plow frame and everything.if you have one let me know


----------



## TRITONSNOWREM (Aug 4, 2001)

What type of plow ???????


----------



## AtlasFBG2 (Jul 4, 2001)

There is one in the trading post in Lima,Ohio.I see your in IL but depending how far your willing to drive.If your interested ill look again and get the phone number.


----------

